# Point And shoot till 18.3K



## aaronbrako (Oct 22, 2012)

Guys i need to buy a camera under 18.3K (P&S),set this budget coz i have heard about Sony CyberShot DSC HX20V,i saw the reviews and quiet liked it. I just wanna know if there are any other P&S cameras which are better than Sony "CyberShot DSC HX20V" whithin the same budget.
Thanks in advance​


----------



## nac (Oct 22, 2012)

Canon SX240/SX260 - 16k/17k


----------



## aaronbrako (Oct 22, 2012)

NAC are u telling me that this camera is better than HX20V or just a little cheaper than it.
I compared the two phone online found this (Canon SX260 HS vs Sony DSC-HX20V - Our Analysis) 
could me tell what is 24P
and HX20v beats SX260 at many places in the above review.


----------



## nac (Oct 22, 2012)

It is cheaper and produce better images than HX20V... If GPS no matter to you, go for SX240. 

That analysis is more like spec comparison and rated based on them. Don't mind that much...

What's your priority here? If you say video, go for HX20V, else SX240.


----------



## great_manish (Oct 22, 2012)

canon sx240 hs is available for 14k online and is a very good camera overall.

if you dont mind low zoom,average video quality(720p) u cud consider the olympus e-pl1 for 17k. image quality of this cam if much better than sx240.


----------



## nac (Oct 22, 2012)

^
 That would be one helluva deal then...


----------



## aaronbrako (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey thanx a lot ppl
I'll consider your reviews and im going to buy the camera tomorrow 
I'll let you'll know which1 i bought and upload sum pics as well...


----------



## nac (Oct 23, 2012)

^ That's cool... Quick decision...


----------



## great_manish (Oct 23, 2012)

nac said:


> ^
> That would be one helluva deal then...



I ordered an E-PL1 for myself. Eagerly waiting for it to get delivered !


----------



## aaronbrako (Oct 23, 2012)

guys my budget might be able to go a little higher
i had a detailed research on sum camera(Canon S100,Canon SX260,and Sony HX20V),i'm a beginner in photography but a fast learner,so even if the cameras have a little bit of technical aspect in them i will be able to manage,and i probably might get a little higher than 18.3 K(not sure)
In case i do get enough to buy S100 shud i buy S100 or still go for SX260(and yes Pictures would be my first priority rather than vidoes)
How imp is raw images,coz S100 has it??(and is it really that imp for good quality images??)


----------



## aadi007 (Oct 23, 2012)

S100 - FOR better image quality, faster lens, bigger sensor, more manual controls, raw
SX240/260 - FOR more zoom 

Raw images are needed if you really wanna go advanced and want to do lots of post processing because in most cases the in-camera JPEGs will give good enough image quality.
Unless you need more zoom, S100 is a better camera clearly.

If you are extending your budget a bit and want a camera with good image quality, good enough zoom, and manual controls look at P7100 or P7700 from Nikon

So, decide based on what you need.


----------



## aaronbrako (Oct 24, 2012)

Ok last thing 
i stay in mumbai where will i get the best deal
I'm probably planning to go to Alfa(Irla).
Any other places where i'll get my camera 4 cheap??


----------

